# Just got a PM9 for CC! Here's my reasoning...(long post)



## Boins (Nov 5, 2010)

*Disclaimer* This may be a long post. I'm mostly writing this for others who are considering a PM model Kahr for cc, but just aren't sure yet...

So, after many months of scouring the net for videos, forum posts, and reviews, I found my PM9 yesterday...

I first started with a Glock 27. I'm a huge Glock fan (In a nutshell: They are great reliable and affordable guns. They may not be top of the line, but the surely aren't at the bottom. They hit the middle road well.) 

So I tried many times and ways to cc my Glock. I'm typically a jeans and tee shirt kind of guy and it was too big to carry around the waist to cc without printing. I ended up getting a very very comfortable Bianchi Triad ankle holster and it works great with or w/o a boot. But when I think of cc, I really want a gun that can be around my waist somewhere....

THEN, I was given an Interarms PPK as a gift. It was manufactured in 1984 or 1986 (can't remember at the moment) and has been fired maybe 75 times. It feels and handles like a quality gun should. but once again, IWB cc with this gun was an issue too...The rear of the gun is pointy and if it wasn't put in the right place on my side, it poked me and irritated my skin. Not comfortable.

After these experiences, I decided that I wanted a smaller gun than the Glock; and along with the issues I already stated regarding the PPK, I figured I could get a higher caliber handgun for the same size or a bit smaller.

So I started my search and narrowed down my decision to my ideal cc handgun to be either a PM9 or a PM45. I went back and forth many times between the two. The PM45 is only slightly larger than the PM9. IMO both aren't small enough to be a full time pocket pistol so I swayed toward the 45. Then I read about too many issues people were having with the 45. 

Many experienced gun owners basically came to the same conclusion: The PM45 is a great idea and a great package in theory, BUT the 45 ACP is just too much of a round for a small semi-auto to handle. I know many PM45 owners haven't had the problem, and likely won't but there are too many out there to refute the argument that the PM45 is flawed. I want a gun that is going to be faithful from the start. I don't want to keep tweaking it and sending it in until it works like it should have from the start.

On the other hand the PM9 his been a huge hit. It carries one more round and is a bit smaller. So I finally decided to jump on the 9mm bandwagon. I couldn't be happier with my choice and think i finally found my IWB CC gun. I opted to go with the original style PM9 (w/o the newly added safety). I found one with tru-dot night sights, and complete with all original parts for $600. It looks like the previous owner never made it to the 200 round break-in mark. Sounds steep but in the Pacific NW, the prices are always a bit higher than the rest of the country. 

So there you have it. My choice for CC is a PM9 and I think its a good one. Now I just need to find a slim IWB holster. Right now I'm interested in a Crossbreed mini-tuck.

I hope this post helps others with their hunt for a good cc handgun. I will post a video soon with my impressions, review and size comparisons to help others with their decision.

Thanks for taking the time to read, and all suggestions are welcome. Please be sure to let me know if you think my final decision was the wrong one too....


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I think you have made a sound choice. 

I owned a PM-9 for a while, and it was a great little pistol. I eventually swapped it for a P-45, and later swapped the P-45 for a K-9 (all Kahrs). All of the Kahrs, despite being great little handguns, have a trigger reach that is just too short for my largish, long fingered hands. I settled on the K-9 because I wanted it for one of my daughters, or my wife, if any of them ever express a desire to shoot, and I wanted the all steel model, because, at the time, it was the only one that Crimson Trace made a laser grip for. Now, they make one that will work on all the Kahr models, I think.

The CrossBreed holster is a good choice, also. I have two of them, and two home made ones that are just as good, and cost less than what I paid for shipping, on the CrossBreeds. All it takes is a square foot of 8 oz. leather, a 4" strip of kydex, a heat gun, and some hardware, and a handy person can knock one out in about an hour.

I found that the PM-9 was OK for pocket carry with khakis or other loose fitting pants, with large pockets, but didn't look right with blue jeans. I figured if I had to carry IWB, anyway, I might as well carry something that fit my hand better. I went through several different guns and holsters, and finally settled for an XD45 Compact that I conceal quite easily under a loose, untucked T-shirt.


----------



## Natron (Jan 25, 2010)

I love my Kahr P9. I had a Glock 17 originally but knew it was gonna be on the large side for a CCW.
I spoke with a good friend that worked part time at a local gun shop. I told him about my wanting of a nice gun for CCW but would also be a fun shooter at the range. He steered me in the direction of my Kahr.

I got it before the PM series was out but I probably would have wnet with the P9 anyways. Being that I wanted something for a range shooter as well, I wouldnt like the fact of my pinky hanging over the end of the grip.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations. Enjoy your gun.


----------



## RUT (Aug 28, 2008)

I just ordered one for the same reasons. Can't wait to give it a whirl!


----------



## srommes (Apr 11, 2011)

Just bought a CM9 for cc. I'm still waiting on my cc license to come in but I think this will be the perfect ccw for me. For anyone looking for a clip-on holster the Galco Stinger works really nice with the CM9/PM9 as well.


----------



## Rickfrl (May 26, 2011)

Looks like we have 5 or 6 very wise members here. i have a PM9, and just love this gun. It is everything you could ask for in a CC pistol, and i also enjoy shooting it at the range. Like many of the folks on this forum, i have several handguns, but this my #1 choice.


----------



## pistolero_loco (Sep 27, 2010)

*Same path here...*

Tried to carry a Glock 26, and although I really like the gun, a little too bulky and heavy to carry. Looked at a lot of .380's, but wanted a 9mm for affordable ammo and adequate stopping power. The PM-9 wasn't much bigger than most of the .380's, and has a nice solid feel to it. Some of the .380's feel like a toy gun. So PM-9 was the choice. Flawless so far through 300 rounds. Easy to CCW. Would prefer three dot night sights however, which may be a future investment. Kudos to Kahr for this little gem.


----------

